# Moose plow flap



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought the Moose 60" rubber plow flap a few weeks ago and installed it. I was not happy with the fluffy snow that still blew over the top of the plow. I remember when I use to plow snow for the township back in the day that we also had rubber flaps, but they were mounted to angle iron that was bolted to the plow. I did the same with this flap except I used some aluminum angle. Now the flap basically hangs straight down and hopefully blocks most of the flying snow.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I like that idea. There's one thing I'd change. Flip the angle iron (I know it's aluminum) so it's facing up, then flip the flap (LOL) so it facing down again.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I plowed the recent 4-5" we had and I like how it performs. No issues with the snow coming up over the plow and in my face at high speeds.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

how is it with stacking?

i would like to do that but then put my company name on the flap


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I was able to stack as normal with this, it did not really hinder it in anyway that I can see. I can take some pics of my piles when I get home.


----------

